# Sony wants tvs with better sound, tighter integration



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice to see that Sony is getting back in gear with regard to display technology. They really were a leader before they lost touch with reality and decided to market to the masses with less than stellar products for so many years. It will be interesting if they can break new ground and enter the high end once again.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

As a dedicated Sony TV owner for the past 32 years I am very happy to learn about their intention to provide TV's with better sound systems.


----------

